# Went to a training class



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Me and Mrs Eusty went to a training class close to us tonight, but only as watchers...

We couldn't take Pebbles along to watch, but it really was good. Trouble is that there is a waiting list...of up to six months! :dontknow:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

six months?!! time to start looking at those kikopup videos everyone at pf is so fond of. six months is too long to wait. most important thing about training classes is training the owners to train their dogs in a way that builds rather than destroys the bond.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, they must be very good to have such a waiting list. See if you can audit the class so you can try the techniques at home.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is way too long to wait to start doing anything with your pup. I agree with CT Girl about seeing if you can audit, since they must be good if their wait list is that long. I sometimes take audit spots rather than working spots at seminars so that I can just focus on watching and getting good notes. In the meantime also there are lots of good resources. I can't say I've watched kikopup videos, but I know many people here love them. I would also suggest Dog Star Daily, which is Ian Dunbar's website. There is a lot of great stuff there too.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

We are ahead of you.....already picked up some tips!

That's not too say that pebbles isn't getting any training, it's just that we thought a proper class with a KC certificate would be a good idea, plus you can bounce good ideas/problems off the trainer.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds excellent, but you may find a good puppy class from one of your local APDT trainers while you are waiting: Local Dog Trainers in Norfolk UK (In the UK APDT membership is a better indicator of non-aversive methods than it is in the US.)


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for that, there is one local which we may have a look at. Also found some PAACT (Professional Association of Applied Canine Trainers) as well.

Hopefully it won't be six months, she runs quite a few classes throughout the week and you have to wait for someone to leave and grab their space, so it's pot luck how long it is.

But we are free to pop along and watch at any time which is handy :act-up:


----------



## jonijoni (Feb 28, 2014)

does she already understand basic obedience command? i think it is important for her to have the basic first at home.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, he is very good at picking up training.
He comes when called, sits, stays even we walk away, waits until he's told to eat, waits in his bed while we eat etc etc

I taught him to give his paw yesterday, and it only took about half a dozen times before he got it and hasn't forgotten it in the morning!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

He now also lays down when you say "down" as I've been teaching him the last couple of days.
I'm amazed how easy it is to teach him new things....at this rate he will be able to make me a cup of tea in a few weeks :cheers2:


----------



## MrsEusty (Feb 27, 2014)

my husband is crazy :crazy: !!!!! he woke up to go loo at 4 am this morning so I took pebbles out for a wee too and when we got back to bedroom my husband was there with his treats saying "down" to pebbles :wacko: ... im all for training and im so glad my husband has took to owning a poodle with such devotion but 4 in the morning ?????:confused3: but pebbles has now picked it up so I cant fault his training ...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

perhaps he took the chorus of "ohhh, six months is too long to wait" too much to heart? or he's a great believer in "there's no time like the present."
sounds like pebbles is going to be the best-behaved dog in your part of the world!


----------

